# Egoistische Fahrer



## Doofkatze (2. August 2010)

Immer wieder erlebe ich Situationen, in denen Autofahrer mal wieder ihren puren Egoismus zeigen:

1. Mitten auf der Autobahn. Mit 150 rase ich (65 PS Toyota Yaris, mehr geht also nich^^) auf der linken Spur an einigen Autos auf der linken Seite vorbei, die nicht schneller als 110 fahren. Nach einiger Zeit erscheint hinter mir der übliche Combi/Sportwagen, der mit Lichthupe, Blinker und Wutausbrüchen versucht, mich in kleine Gassen zwischen die Autos zu schieben, sodass er vorbei kommt. Er selbst würde zwar schneller vorbei kommen, allerdings wäre ich nicht in der Lage, schnell genug zu bremsen, um mich rechts einzuordnen. So fahre ich wohl oder übel so weit, bis ich wirklich in der Lage bin, mich vor die Autogruppe zu setzen, um keinen Unfall zu bauen. Den puren Hass des Fahrers, den man vor ca. 30 Sekunden kennen gelernt hat, kriegt man mit weiteren freundlichen Blicken von der Seite und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, machen solche Leute noch die Scheibenwaschanlage an, was für Wasserspritzer auf der eigenen Scheibe sorgt.

Man hatte keine andere Wahl, bremst man ab, hat man den perfekten Unfall, geht man so nach rechts, kann man nicht schnell genug bis zum nächsten Auto bremsen und wenn doch, bremst man so schnell, das der nächste einen hinten reinknallt

2. Heute morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg. 2 spurige Strecke, 90% aller Fahrer sind auf der linken Spur. Noch als ich mich wunder warum, sehe ich auch die Absperrung der rechten Seite während einer Baustelle. Ich fuhr wie so oft auf der rechten Seite, weil ich kurz nach dieser Stelle rechts an den Rand fahren muss.
Vor der Absperrung standen bereits 2 Autos, die auf ihren Eintritt per Reißverschlussverfahren warten.
Ich bremse also noch ein Stück vor den beiden Autos und möchte direkt an Ort und Stelle die Fahrbahn wechseln, da die linke Spur eh steht. Hinter mir ist ebenfalls jemand, der scheinbar nach mir in die Spur möchte. Alles passt perfekt, ich bin schon in meiner Spur. Mein Hintermann tritt aufs Vollgas, damit er an vorderster Stelle (in diesem Fall vor mir, da ich schon so weit vorangefahren war) vorbeikommt!
Was nimmt sich diese Person heraus? Wir sind alle auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und wollen auch alle irgendwann ankommen. Kurz vor dieser Stelle, wo man nun eindeutig entscheidet, ob man weiter fährt oder nicht schaltet die Ampel auf Rot, wir kommen zum stoppen und mein ehemaliger Hintermann klemmt sich genau so zwischen mir und meinen Vordermann, das ich keine andere Wahl mehr habe, als ihn nun entgültig reinfahren zu lassen oder eben andererseits einen Unfall mit meiner Schuld zu verursachen.

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der solchen Leuten super gern eins auswischen würde? Habe ich gar keine Möglichkeit dazu?


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2010)

Als Nicht-Autofahrer ist meine Meinung aus Beobachtung heraus, dass die Autofahrer alle aggressiv sind und das was sie anderen vorwerfen auch selbst machen.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Ich würde meinen, dass dir außer dem beliebten Mittelfinger und einigen unfreundlich gebrüllten Beleidigungen nicht viel bleibt um dich da zu wehren. Es sei denn diese Idioten übertreiben es und fahren wirklich so, dass sie andere direkt gefährden, dann könnte man sich vllt. das Kennzeichen merken und mal bei der Polizei nachfragen. Wobei die sicher auch nicht viel machen kann, solange du keine Beweise hast.
Kopf hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der solchen Leuten super gern eins auswischen würde?




nein,die komplette Polizeibelegschaft deines Landes steht da hinter dir

also im endeffekt hast du dir ja schon selbst die antwort gegeben.wenn du nich selber aufmerksam und rücksichtsvoll fährst führt das sehr schnell zu einem Unfall,den man auch provozieren könnte.aber wer hat was davon?es gibt nur ärger,stress,papierkram,ersatzfahrzeug und sonstige querelen...
man kann diese leute zwar anzeigen,aber dann steht aussage gegen aussage und das bedeutet:im zweifel für den angeklagten.also führt da smeist auch zu nix,ausser du hast zwei drei andere autofahrer die das bezeugen würden.aber willst du wirklich ein rechtsstreit über eine anzeige ins leben rufen?

am besten ist man findet sich damit ab,das es immer wieder solche idioten gibt,die drängler,die raser udn sonstigen verkehrssünder...lohnt sich nicht sich darüber aufzuregen.wenn sie nicht von der radarpistole oder von ner streife erwischt werden kommen sie halt mit ihrem verhalten durch...


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,die komplette Polizeibelegschaft deines Landes steht da hinter dir
> 
> also im endeffekt hast du dir ja schon selbst die antwort gegeben.wenn du nich selber aufmerksam und rücksichtsvoll fährst führt das sehr schnell zu einem Unfall,den man auch provozieren könnte.aber wer hat was davon?es gibt nur ärger,stress,papierkram,ersatzfahrzeug und sonstige querelen...
> man kann diese leute zwar anzeigen,aber dann steht aussage gegen aussage und das bedeutet:im zweifel für den angeklagten.also führt da smeist auch zu nix,ausser du hast zwei drei andere autofahrer die das bezeugen würden.aber willst du wirklich ein rechtsstreit über eine anzeige ins leben rufen?
> ...




Ich habe nichts gegen Raser, ich fahre selbst immer zu schnell, aber es sind eben die, die wirklich andere Autofahrer gefährden.

Durch Zuschnellfahren gefährde ich unter widrigen Bedingungen andere, aber unter normalen Umständen sind die Höchstgrenzen für die Allgemeinschaft der Fahrer gedacht, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese 50 KmH-Grenze wird so gewählt, damit z.B. auch Rentner in der Lage sind, zu bremsen. Natürlich fahre ich damit zu schnell, aber ich fahre immer noch nach eigenem Ermessen so schnell, wie ich selbst weiß, das ich keinen Unfall baue. 

Was stört sind die aggressiven Fahrer und Drängler, die Raser verhindern erwiesenermaßen ja auch Staus ;D
Zumindest bleibe ICH hinter anderen Leuten immer ruhig, auch wenn ich normalerweise schneller fahren würde. Ausnahmen bestehen da nur bei den Leuten, die über 15 kmh zu langsam fahren...


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2010)

Dazu gibts das perfekte Filmchen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUm6GfUzVZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hubautz (2. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Vor der Absperrung standen bereits 2 Autos, die auf ihren Eintritt per Reißverschlussverfahren warten.



Das ist richtig. Im Reißverschluss immer beide Spuren bis an die Engstelle füllen.


Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bremse also noch ein Stück vor den beiden Autos und möchte direkt an Ort und Stelle die Fahrbahn wechseln, da die linke Spur eh steht.


Und das ist falsch. Je füher die ganze Sache einspurig wird, desto länger der Gesamtstau. Dein Hintermann, der bis vor an die Engstelle fuhr hat also grundsätzlich richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Diese 50 KmH-Grenze wird so gewählt, damit z.B. auch Rentner in der Lage sind, zu bremsen.



Nö, es ist für Kinder die auf die Straße laufen, Autos die aus Ausfahrten kommen, das sich die Geräusche im Rahmen halten, etc

Ich bin schonmal wütend hinter Autos, wenn ich mit ~200 komme und jemand auf die linke Spur ausschehrt, der vllt 120 fährt und ich meine Bremsen verschandeln muss. 
Am Kreisverkehr, wenn Leute nicht blinken.
Leute die an einer Blitze (50kmh) auf 40 runterbremsen.
Leute die die linke Spur blockieren.
Und Schnarchnasen am Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (2. August 2010)

Drängler sind eine üble Sache, das Stimmt. Ich hatte auch schon ein paar "Nervöslinge" hinter mir ^^ Ich bin kein notorischer Linksfahrer, aber ich halte mich doch im großen und ganzen an die Geschwindikeitsbegrenzungen und das schmeckt manchen Fahrern hinter mir nicht so... Wenn sie zu dicht auffahren, und ein Lichthupenkonzert veranstalten, dann steig ich mal kurz auf die Bremse. Die meisten lernen daraus und werden dann ganz ruhig, auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

Das "mal kurz auf die Bremse steigen" ist aber auch strafbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wenn sie zu dicht auffahren, und ein Lichthupenkonzert veranstalten, dann steig ich mal kurz auf die Bremse. Die meisten lernen daraus und werden dann ganz ruhig, auf einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann dich durchaus verstehen,aber wenn der Hintermann dann überreagiert und in den wagen neben sich ausschert udn dadurch ein massencrash verursacht wird könnte durch zeugenaussagen dir sogar noch ne teilschuld gegeben werden weil du einfach ohne grund gebremst hast.udn willst du wegen solchen idiotischen Dränglern sogar noch andere verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden????


----------



## Ennia (2. August 2010)

Da kann alles möglich passieren, da habt ihr recht. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich das immer und bei jedem Drängler so mache. Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich dieses "Manöver" mit Bedacht anwende ^^ sofern, das halt möglich ist... Aber dass, das Strafbar ist, kann ich kaum glauben. Wie soll man das beweisen, ob ich einen berechtigten Grund zum Bremsen hatte oder nicht?

Hab auch schon oft gehört, dass dann Fotos gemacht werden, von solchen "Sündern" - aber was soll das bringen? Da kann ich ja von irgendwelchen Autos Fotos machen und behaupten, dass derjenige dies und das gemacht hat. Da Steht dann Aussage gg. Aussage und im Zweifelfall wird für den Angeklagten entschieden - das bringt also auch nichts, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Hubautz (2. August 2010)

Ich kann das wiederum überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. „Eben mal kurz auf die Bremse tippen" erfüllt ebenso den Tatbestand der Nötigung wie drängeln.

Alle die notorisch mit 130 Sachen links fahren, weil „ja da vorne in 500 Metern Entfernung noch ein LKW ist, den ich überholen will" behindern den fließenden Verkehr der heutzutage eben im Durchschnitt etwas schneller unterwegs ist.

Und noch mal: Im Reißverschluss sollen Fahrer beider Spuren bis ganz an die Engstelle heranfahren. Wer früher einschert, darf sich nicht beschweren, dass andere an ihm vorbeifahren.

Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass hier einige sich aufregen obwohl sie es auf die ein oder andere Weise nicht besser machen.
persönlich am nervigsten finde ich nebenbei bemerkt die "Mittelspurschleicher".


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich kann das wiederum überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. „Eben mal kurz auf die Bremse tippen" erfüllt ebenso den Tatbestand der Nötigung wie drängeln.
> 
> Alle die notorisch mit 130 Sachen links fahren, weil „ja da vorne in 500 Metern Entfernung noch ein LKW ist, den ich überholen will" behindern den fließenden Verkehr der heutzutage eben im Durchschnitt etwas schneller unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...




absolutes sign zu der kompletten aussage...vom Reissverschlussverfahren bis zum Mittelspurschleicher...sehr schön


----------



## Ellesmere (2. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Als Nicht-Autofahrer ist meine Meinung aus Beobachtung heraus, dass die Autofahrer alle aggressiv sind und das was sie anderen vorwerfen auch selbst machen.



Besser kann ichs auch nicht formuluieren! Wenn sich alle an die eigene Nase packen, braucht sich keiner aufregen.


----------



## Ennia (2. August 2010)

Was das Antippen der Bremse betrifft:



> OLG Köln
> 1996-09-17
> Ss 439/96
> Rechtsbereich/Normen: StGB
> ...


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

Da muss man unterscheiden, ob man so drauftippt, das wirklich nur die Leuchten angehen oder ob man sieht, das derjenige auch bremst (also, das nen Ruck durch das Fahrzeug geht). Und bei nem Ruck wäre es bei vielen Dränglern eh schon zu spät..

Ich bin froh, das ich keine Probleme mit Dränglern habe *g*


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, das ich keine Probleme mit Dränglern habe *g*




jo,das glaub ich...das bist du auf dem Bild mit deinem BMW oder?


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2010)

Mein taeglicher Arbeitsweg geht nur durch ein paar Doerfer und entsprechend schmale Strassen - und das Nervigste was mir da fast taeglich begegnet sind Fahrer, die ohne zu schauen Radfahrer ueberholen. Das hat schon oft genug dazu gefuehrt, dass ich auf die Bremse steigen musste, da sonst (a) sie mich frontal erwischt haetten oder (b) sie sich wieder auf ihre Spur einordnen haetten muessen - auf Kosten des Radfahrers. Oft genug findet das Ganze auch noch in Kurven statt - das heisst die Deppen haben absolut nicht sehen koennen ob jemand kommt oder nicht. Am Besten ist dann noch, wenn sie einen gross oder zornig anschauen, wenn man hubt um sie darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass man gerade einen durch sie verschuldeten Unfall verhindert hat...


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Am Kreisverkehr, wenn Leute nicht blinken.
> Leute die an einer Blitze (50kmh) auf 40 runterbremsen.
> Leute die die linke *(bei dreispurigen Farbahnen die mittlere!) *Spur blockieren.



Fixed. Und... AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH. Ich HASSE es, wenn Leute nicht blinken, wenn sie ausm Kreisverkehr rausfahren, ich hasse es, wenn Leute mir die Vorfahrt nehmen, ich hasse es, wenn ich geschätzte 100 Jahre im Auto vor mir habe und der auf der geraden Landstraße mit 60 herumtuckern, ich hasse es, wenn ich auf der dreispurigen Autobahn ganz rechts fahre, alles frei ist und irgendein Depp die mittlere Spur blockiert, ich hasse es, wenn ich angehupt werde, weil ich dem RTW mit Sondersignal hinter mir Platz mache, ich hasse es, im Berufsverkehr RTW zu fahren, ich hasse es, wenn mir die Leute nicht Platz machen, ich hasse es, wenn irgendwelche Leute ihre penetranten Nebelschlussleuchten bei guten Sichtbedingungen anschalten, ich hasse es, wenn Franzosen etc. zum Überholen beim kompletten Überholvorgang auf der linken Spur ihren penetranten Blinker nicht ausmachen, ich hasse es, wenn Leute für das Reißverschlussverfahren zu blöd sind, ich hasse es, wenn kurz vor mir Leute ohne Blinker auf die linke Spur ziehen, sodass ich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen muss... Bla bla bla.

Aber ich liebe Autofahren. Und ich werd dadurch super meine Aggressionen los, denn ja, ich fluche im Auto. Keine Handzeichen, das könnte man ja sehen und zur Anzeige bringen, aber ich rege mich gern beim Autofahren auf. "Danke für's Blinken, du Arsch" ist da noch fast harmlos, wenn ich mal wieder Ewigkeiten am Kreisverkehr stehe, weil die Leute nicht beim rausfahren blinken.

Und ich würde mir viel nehmen lassen, aber nicht mein Auto. Dafür liebe ich das Fahren zu sehr. Natürlich wird es immer egoistische Deppen geben, aber wer damit im Straßenverkehr nicht klar kommt, sollte das Auto lieber in der Garage lassen. Ich erinnere mich noch an weise Worte meines Fahrschullehrers: "Wenn du den Führerschein gemacht hast, musst du immer mehr auf die Anderen aufpassen als auf dich selbst." Und bislang hat sich das immer bewahrheitet. Ich kenne meine Grenzen und die meines Autos. Was für einige andere wohl nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,das glaub ich...das bist du auf dem Bild mit deinem BMW oder?



Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wo ich den Rest jetzt wieder lese, kommen noch nen paar sachen dazu ^^
Fahrradfahrer..sie wollen auf der Straße akzeptiert werden, aber nehmen sich auch immer so sau viel heraus.
(Ich würde als Fahrradfahrer eh nicht auf die Straße O_o)
Jedenfalls..wenn man sie überholt und die sich dann an der Ampel wieder nach vorne schleichen und man wieder hinter ihnen hertuckern muss. 
Oder wenn sie nebeneinander fahren..wtf?

Elefantenrennen.

Leute, die keine Vorfahrt kennen (bzw nur ihre eigene *hust)


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2010)

Wenn es keinen Radweg gibt muss man als Radfahrer ja auf die Strasse. Aufm Fussweg fahren ist nur bis 10 oder 12 oder so erlaubt. Ich kenn auch durchaus Radfahrer die absichtlich in der Mitte der Spur fahren - einfach weil sie dann nur ueberholt werden koennen wenn auch wirklich frei ist und somit das zuvor von mir Beschriebene nicht passieren kann.

Und ja - Elephantenrennen sind nervig. Ich bin ja eh dafuer waehrend des Berufsverkehrs ein Ueberholverbot fuer LKWs einzufuehren, denn oft genug sind es ja solche Ueberholmanoever die fuer Stau sorgen.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

Ich weiß, das sie auf der Straße fahren müssen. Trotzdem brauchen sie sich deswegen nicht vorne an die Ampel ranstellen,dass man danach wieder drauf achten muss, das man sie sicher überholen kann.


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Immer wieder erlebe ich Situationen, in denen Autofahrer mal wieder ihren puren Egoismus zeigen:
> 1. Mitten auf der Autobahn. Mit 150 rase ich [...]


Du hast dich richtig verhalten. Ich würde mich auch nicht in eine Lücke zwingen lassen, nur damit mein Hintermann 10 Sekunden früher Gas geben kann. Und da kann er toben soviel er will, er soll sich gedulden. Bei ganz penetranten Fahrern halte ich dann hin und wieder sogar exakt den Abstand zum LKW auf der rechten Spur und lasse den Typen am langen Arm verhungern. 




Aranamun schrieb:


> 2. Heute morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg. 2 spurige Strecke, 90% aller Fahrer sind auf der linken Spur. Noch als ich mich wunder warum, sehe ich auch die Absperrung der rechten Seite während einer Baustelle. Ich fuhr wie so oft auf der rechten Seite, weil ich kurz nach dieser Stelle rechts an den Rand fahren muss.




Bei solchen Fahrern wie Dir kriege ich in so einem Fall aber auch jedes Mal die Krätze. Wieviele Meter unnötigen Stau könnte man vermeiden, wenn es die Leute endlich hinkriegen und bis GANZ zum Ende fahren, wo sie dann ganz automatisch einfädeln können. 

Wenn auf der Autobahn ein Fahrer vor mir auch schon 200m vor Beginn der Fahrbahnverengung rüber will und so den nachkommenden Verkehr ausbremst, gebe ich auch nochmal Gas und setze mich vor den. Sogar die StVo schreibt vor, dass man bis zum Ende zu fahren hat.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der solchen Leuten super gern eins auswischen würde? Habe ich gar keine Möglichkeit dazu?



Nicht wirklich. Wenn sie gefährlich in den Straßenverkehr eingreifen kannst du sie anzeigen...aber sonst.


----------



## Elda (2. August 2010)

Ich hasse Leute die nicht den Mindestabstand einhalten weil sie es eilig haben oder sonst was! ~.~


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. August 2010)

ich hasse Träumer....die an der Ampel erst 5sek nach Grün losfahren, natürlich schön larmarschig. 

Leute die auf der Landstrasse mit 70 langschleichen und sich erstmal die Gegendanschauen(ohne Witz das gibt bei uns ständig...da wird erstmal von 70 auf 50 abgebremst, weil sich Kurt und Waltraud die schönen Sonnenblumen ansehen wollen).

Gaffer auf der Autobahn....da könnt ich ausrasten.(schön in Höhe der Unfallstelle abbremsen und glotzen und dann wieder Gas geben)

Leute die für einen Rettungswagen(aus der Gegenrichtung kommend!!!!) auf der Landstrasse abbremsen und rechts ranfahren, obwohl der Rettungswagen mehr als genug Platz hat und nicht überholen muss...


----------



## Healor (2. August 2010)

Also ich wohne jetzt eher in der ländlichen Gegend und noch dazu ist es ein Urlaubsort für viele, wie wir sagen "Breissen". Sprich, Bundesbürger aus dem Westen und Osten. Da die Strecken bei uns alle durch viele Wälder, Felder usw führen ist es sehr unübersichtlich und es kann schon mal sein das man 20 oder 25 Km nicht überholen kann, ausser Traktoren vielleicht.

Das Problem hier ist, die Urlauber kennen sich bei uns nicht aus und kennen die Strecken nicht. Ich erlebe es besonders jetzt Tag für Tag, das es fast zu frontalen Zusammenstößen kommt, weil Papa meint, er müsste mit seinem vollbesetzten Opel Meriva samt Kind und Kegel mit 90 einen LKW überholen und er sieht rein garnichts weil er in der Kurve überholt oder die Sicht durch Bäume/Maisfelder verdeckt ist.

Schlimm sind auch immer die tiefergelegten Karren oder der typische BMW Fahrer der seine Freundin beeindrucken will wie cool er ist und in der 70er Zone, die an einem Strandbad vorbeigeht mit 120 durchbrettert und neben der Straße laufen die kleinen Kids mit ihren Luftmatratzen.

Oder aber auch Schnarchnasen die auf der Bundesstraße mit 70 oder 80 dahingurken und dann in der Ortschaft mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit durchbrettern.

Ganz toll sind auch die DHL oder Kurierfahrer die so krasse Überholmanöver starten, das ihnen fast der Van umkippt.

Ach ja, Autofahren kann so entspannend sein haha


----------



## tonygt (2. August 2010)

Was ich hasse sind irgendwelche Dicken Mercedesfahrer die einem einfach mal so die Vorfahrt klauen, nachdem man vieleicht 30 sec an der Kreuzung stand, nur weil man selbst nur nen Ford fährt,
Oder Renter die hinter einem Hupen weil mein Altes Auto es nicht schaft an einem Berg sofort loszupreschen sondern nur langsam los kommt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was ich hasse sind irgendwelche Dicken Mercedesfahrer die einem einfach mal so die Vorfahrt klauen, nachdem man vieleicht 30 sec an der Kreuzung stand, nur weil man selbst nur nen Ford fährt,
> Oder Renter die hinter einem Hupen weil mein Altes Auto es nicht schaft an einem Berg sofort loszupreschen sondern nur langsam los kommt.



Warum stehst du auch 30sek an der Kreuzung? Das grenzt ja an Nötigung ^^

Ich hasse aufdringliche Halbstarke, die meinen mir die ganze Zeit direkt am Arsch hängen zu müssen!
Und LKWs...


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Das Reisverschlussverfahren macht mich in sofern wahnsinnig, als dass einige Leute meinen ich will mich noch vorbeidrängeln weil ich bis zum Ende fahre und dann alles versuchen, damit ich eben nicht reinkomme. Wo liegt da der Sinn? 

Zum Schnellfahren... ich fahre in der Regel und wenn es die Strassenverhâltnisse zulassen sehr schnell, es stört mich nicht wenn ein langsameres Fahrzeug links fährt weil er LKW oder andere Fahrzeuge überholt, ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn er nicht jede kleine Lücke nutzt um mich vorbei zu lassen - was mich aber stört ist, dass viele meinen nicht rüberfahren zu müssen weil ich weit genug dahinter bin (Sicherheitsabstand) - manchmal muss man fast schon "drängeln" damit man weiterfahren kann und dann beschweren sich diese Honks auch noch mit Lichthupe und dergleichen.

Auch toll... nachts bzw. sobald es dunkler wird hat man nunmal Licht an. Nicht meine Schuld, ist eben so! Toll sind dann diese Spezialisten die sich auf Landstrassen geblendet fühlen und mal fix ihr Fernlicht einschalten. Wtf? Kann ich was dafür, dass die eventuell mal zum Augenarzt sollten weil sie Lichtempfindlich sind? Dann mache ich kurz Lichthupe, damit sie sehen dass das eben das normale Abblendlicht ist - und die stören sich garnicht dran.


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Elefantenrennen.




sign....und ich geb dir brief und siegel drauf das manche LKW-Fahrer sich über CB oder Handy absprechen und sich den Arsch abfreuen wenn sie sich bei ner steigung gegenseitig überholen und hinter ihnen staut sichs bis zum horizont...


----------



## Kaldreth (3. August 2010)

Mich hat gestern ein Autofahrer auf die Motorhaube genommen. Ich war mit dem Rad unterwegs und er kam von links falsch herum aus einer Einbahnstraße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Unglaublich sowas. Hat mein Rad total geschrottet und er war sauer. Als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Vorfahrt habe und er aus einer Einbahnstraße kommt wurde er etwas netter wollte aber abhauen und meinte sei ja nichts passiert und wir hätten ja beide Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Unglaublich solche Leute. Die Polizei war dann ganz meiner Meinung und ich bekomm ein neues Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Aber ich hab schon alles mögliche beim Autofahren erlebt! Mir ist auf der Autobahn auch schon mal jemand entgegen gekommen...Edith: also auf meiner Seite versteht sich.


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Da fällt mir doch direkt noch etwas ein... wenn die Autobahn mal nicht freigegeben ist und bspw. auf 130Km/h begrenzt ist, dann fahre ich ca. 15Km/h schneller und schalte das Tempomat ein (klar, man wird halt alt *g). So weit so gut... da rolle ich nun mit 145 und alles ist schick, langsam aber sicher kommt einem das Fahrzeug vor einem nâher - man schaut ob Platz ist und fährt links rüber, fährt langsam an ihm vorbei und schert wieder ein.

Eine Minute später fährt der selbe Typ relativ schnell vorbei, schert vor einem wieder ein und wird langsamer. Was soll das? Also kommt man irgendwann an den Punkt, wo man wieder an ihm vorbei fahren muss. Man fährt nochmal vorbei und während man neben ihm ist, beschleunigt er. Wozu machen die das? 

Ich tue denen doch nichts - ich will halt nur in meiner Geschwindigkeit bleiben und nicht ständig zwischen 130 und 150 hin und her schwanken.


----------



## Manowar (3. August 2010)

Das ist auch noch so eine Sache..verdammt viele Leute begehen neuerdings Fahrerflucht.
Da les ich ständig in meinem Autoforum drüber und selbst ist es mir auch schon 2 mal passiert.

Gestern ist ein älterer Herr beim Ausparken nach vorne und nicht nach hinten gefahren *ditsch*
Er hält den Wagen an, steigt aus, guckt sich seinen Wagen an und dann den Angefahrenen und dachte sich wohl "ist ja nicht so schlimm".
Hab mich dann fix hinter sein Auto gestellt und die Bullen gerufen. 
Da ich ziemlich viele Preise im Kopf habe, kann ich sagen, das derjenige auf guten 500Euro sitzen geblieben wäre.
Er war dann aber auch ziemlich toll und meinte "Ich hab den garnicht angefahren!!" ..hatte aber roten Lack auf nem weissen Stoßfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es ist fast garnicht möglich 100%ig korrekt zu fahren.
Wie Potpotom schon meinte..wenn man den richtigen Abstand hält, dann macht der vor einem nie Platz oder es setzen sich immer mehr Leute in die Lücke.
Wenn das dann die Leute hinter einem bemerken, dann fangen sie an zu drängeln und rumzuhupen, aber was soll man machen? Man will ja schneller fahren, als derjenige, der keinen Platz macht ^^
Es wird einfach nie funktionieren, solang es keine vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit gibt. -> Autos die 10/30/50/100 kmh fahren können (in dem Fall würde ich aber auswandern) *g* 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Eine Minute später fährt der selbe Typ relativ schnell vorbei, schert vor einem wieder ein und wird langsamer. Was soll das? Also kommt man irgendwann an den Punkt, wo man wieder an ihm vorbei fahren muss. Man fährt nochmal vorbei und während man neben ihm isst, beschleunigt er. Wozu machen die das?



Solche Leute neble ich mit der Waschanlage ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Auch toll... nachts bzw. sobald es dunkler wird hat man nunmal Licht an. Nicht meine Schuld, ist eben so! Toll sind dann diese Spezialisten die sich auf Landstrassen geblendet fühlen und mal fix ihr Fernlicht einschalten. Wtf? Kann ich was dafür, dass die eventuell mal zum Augenarzt sollten weil sie Lichtempfindlich sind? Dann mache ich kurz Lichthupe, damit sie sehen dass das eben das normale Abblendlicht ist - und die stören sich garnicht dran.




Kann ich so nur bestätigen, wenn Du deine Scheinwerfer überprüfen hast lassen... Gibt nämlich ziemlich viele, die meinen sowas ist nicht nötig und wundern sich, wenn sie häufiger angeblendet werden. Wofür gibt´s im Oktober die Lichttestwochen?


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur bestätigen, wenn Du deine Scheinwerfer überprüfen hast lassen... Gibt nämlich ziemlich viele, die meinen sowas ist nicht nötig und wundern sich, wenn sie häufiger angeblendet werden. Wofür gibt´s im Oktober die Lichttestwochen?


Ohne Witz... das Auto habe ich im letzten Jahr gekauft und bin dann relativ schnell wieder in die Werkstatt weil man mich ständig angeblendet hat. Die haben die Lichthöhe dann überprüft und auch diese Leuchtweitenregelung getestet - die ist vollkommen in Ordnung und sie haben das, mir zu Liebe, sogar noch etwas gesenkt (ich mag wirklich nicht angeblendet werden und will auch nicht, dass man mich für einen Arsch hält). 

Ich habs sogar getestet und meine Frau gebeten... mir auf unserer Landstrasse entgegen zu kommen. Nichts, da blendet wirklich garnichts.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ohne Witz... das Auto habe ich im letzten Jahr gekauft und bin dann relativ schnell wieder in die Werkstatt weil man mich ständig angeblendet hat. Die haben die Lichthöhe dann überprüft und auch diese Leuchtweitenregelung getestet - die ist vollkommen in Ordnung und sie haben das, mir zu Liebe, sogar noch etwas gesenkt (ich mag wirklich nicht angeblendet werden und will auch nicht, dass man mich für einen Arsch hält).
> 
> Ich habs sogar getestet und meine Frau gebeten... mir auf unserer Landstrasse entgegen zu kommen. Nichts, da blendet wirklich garnichts.



Was fährst du denn fürn' Auto? Vielleicht hat das andere Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn fürn' Auto? Vielleicht hat das andere Gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach nix besonderes, einen Ford S-Max (ja, ich mag Ford)... also keine Proletenkarre oder dergleichen.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2010)

Hm vielleicht hast du vorne kein Kennzeichen? Ne im ernst, das klingt sehr merkwürdig, ich verstehs jedenfalls nicht. ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (3. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist auch noch so eine Sache..verdammt viele Leute begehen neuerdings Fahrerflucht.
> Da les ich ständig in meinem Autoforum drüber und selbst ist es mir auch schon 2 mal passiert.



Jo das ist mir vor ein zwei Jahren passiert! Ich geh mit meiner Freundin die Straße runter in der meine Wohnung ist und auf einmal höre ich es vor uns scheppern und denk noch super da hat wieder jemand einen Spiegel erwischt (passiert dort öfters ist recht eng). Doch das Auto ist weiter gefahren Gott sei Dank hab ich mir das Nummerschild gemerkt um es dann später dem Fahrzeugeigentümer mitzuteilen, da ich sowas gar nicht ab kann. 

Tja also laufen wir auf das Auto zu und dann musste ich mit entsetzen feststellen dass es mein Auto war welches den Spiegel verloren hat (Freundin hat vergessen den Spiegel einzuklappen habs ihr 1.000 Mal gesagt).

Aber ich hatte ja das Kennzeichen und sogar noch einen zusätzlichen Zeugen.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

egoistische fahrer: die typen die an der kreuzung losschleichen um sprit zu sparen. dass die anderen dafür umso länger an der kreuzung stehen und sprit im leerlauf durch den motor jagen interessiert sie nicht. purer egoismus.


----------



## Manowar (3. August 2010)

Das gilt aber tatsächlich als Verkehrsbehinderung :>
Ich kanns auch absolut nicht ab..

@Kaldreth
So Sachen kann ich halt einfach nicht verstehen..
Ich hab mal mit meinem ersten Auto ausversehen ein Auto am Hang angedötscht, weil mein Bremskraftverstärker seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.
Es war Nachts um 3 und kein Schwein hat mich dabei gesehen, aber trotzdem sollte man doch so ehrlich sein und es melden..


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> egoistische fahrer: die typen die an der kreuzung losschleichen um sprit zu sparen. dass die anderen dafür umso länger an der kreuzung stehen und sprit im leerlauf durch den motor jagen interessiert sie nicht. purer egoismus.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter losschleichen verstehst es kann aber auch einfach sein das ein Auto nicht soviel Power hat gleich loszurasen so wie bei meinem Auto.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

ich red ja nicht vom start mit quietschenden reifen. aber das allseits zu hörende "so früh schalten wie möglich" verhindert ein zügiges anfahren. auch mit 60 PS kann man zügig anfahren. dann schaltet man eben ein wenig später.

k.a. wieviel power deiner hat.


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich red ja nicht vom start mit quietschenden reifen. aber das allseits zu hörende "so früh schalten wie möglich" verhindert ein zügiges anfahren. auch mit 60 PS kann man zügig anfahren. dann schaltet man eben ein wenig später.
> 
> k.a. wieviel power deiner hat.


Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der Spritverbrauch bei zügigem Anfahren sogar geringer ist weil man früher die Reisegeschwindigkeit erreicht während man beim früh schalten lange einen relativ hohen Verbrauch hat bis man die Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das stimmt, aber vorstellbar ist es finde ich.


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2010)

in den Fragenbögen aus der Fahrschule stand sowas in der Art drin man sollt schnell versuchen Reisegeschwindigkeit erreichen aber auch möglichst früh hochschalten da das den Spritverbraucht senkt


----------



## Konov (3. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> 1. Mitten auf der Autobahn. Mit 150 rase ich (65 PS Toyota Yaris, mehr geht also nich^^) auf der linken Spur an einigen Autos auf der linken Seite vorbei, die nicht schneller als 110 fahren.



Schon hier kann ich den Fehler bei dir herauslesen.
Mal unabhängig davon was die anderen Autofahrer hinterher veranstaltet haben, war das Rasen mit 150 Sachen auch nicht unbedingt das cleverste Vorgehen, oder meinst du nicht?
Warum muss man 150 fahren um dann festzustellen, dass man sowieso einen zu langen Bremsweg hat weil man den Toyota bis aufs Maximum ausreizt? 100 Sachen auf der mittleren Spur hätten es sicher auch getan - und die weiteren Ärgerlichkeiten hättest du dir vermutlich erspart.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

NABU z.b.:

Besonders hoch ist der Spritverbrauch im ersten Gang, weshalb Sie diesen nur zum ersten Anrollen benutzen. Bereits nach einer Wagenlänge Fahrtstrecke schalten Sie in den zweiten Gang.

...

Tempo 30 im 3. Gang
Tempo 40 im 4. Gang
Tempo 50 im 5. Gang

bis jemand also die reisegeschwindigkeit in der stadt erreicht hat (ca.60 km/h) hat er 5 mal geschaltet, in der zeit beschleunigt er nicht ... und blockiert damit autos die hinter ihm fahren.

naja, wird man wohl nichts gegen machen können, ausser ein wenig drängeln ... :-)


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> in den Fragenbögen aus der Fahrschule stand sowas in der Art drin man sollt schnell versuchen Reisegeschwindigkeit erreichen aber auch möglichst früh hochschalten da das den Spritverbraucht senkt


Naja, ich meine mit zügig anfahren auch nicht, das Gaspedal durchs Bodenblech zu rammen um qietschend los zu rasen... meine Mutter schaltet schon bei ~2000 Umdrehungen, da krieg ich schon fast Panik das die Karre abstirbt und sie braucht gefühlte 10 Km um mal auf Tempo zu kommen.

Ob ich das nun unbedingt richtiger mache weiss ich auch nicht... aber mein Automatik schaltet im Normalbetrieb immer so bei ~3500 Umdrehungen (Diesel). Allerdings bin ich auf der Autobahnauffahrt auch schon auf Reisegeschwindigkeit und dann sinkt es auf ~1500 runter.



> Tempo 30 im 3. Gang
> Tempo 40 im 4. Gang
> Tempo 50 im 5. Gang


Huch, da bin ich noch im 3... *hust* 

1. - Anfahren
2. - bis 30
3. - bis 60
4. - bis 100
5. - bis 130
6. - Rest


----------



## Hubautz (3. August 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Tempo 30 im 3. Gang
> Tempo 40 im 4. Gang
> Tempo 50 im 5. Gang
> 
> bis jemand also die reisegeschwindigkeit in der stadt erreicht hat (ca.60 km/h) hat er 5 mal geschaltet, in der zeit beschleunigt er nicht ... und blockiert damit autos die hinter ihm fahren.



bedenkt doch bitte mal, dass das völlig abhängig vom Auto ist, das ich fahre. Man kann doch nicht grundsätzlich sagen, wann wer unabhängig vom Wagentyp zu schalten hat.


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2010)

in der Fahrschule wird einem gesagt das man immer so bei 2000 Umdrehungen hochschalten soll ausser jetzt vieleicht am Berg und bis jetzt war das eigentlich die beste Zahl der Motor dreht nicht so hoch das heisst geringer benzin verbrauch man kommt trotzdem zugügig los und behindert den Verkehr nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2010)

Als Fußgänger kann ich kaum einen Autofahrer leiden...
Nicht oft genug begegnet mir ein Exemplar, das neben den "Fahrkünsten" auch andere... menschlichere... Qualitäten besitzt ^^


----------



## pampam (3. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> in der Fahrschule wird einem gesagt das man immer so bei 2000 Umdrehungen hochschalten soll ausser jetzt vieleicht am Berg und bis jetzt war das eigentlich die beste Zahl der Motor dreht nicht so hoch das heisst geringer benzin verbrauch man kommt trotzdem zugügig los und behindert den Verkehr nicht.



War bei mir auch so, allerdings hatte das Fahrschulauto einen Diesemmotor. Mit nem Benziner schaltet man wohl eher so richtung 4000 (hängt natürlich auch vom Auto ab).
Mit dem 1.0l Yaris (63PS) von meiner Mutter schaltet man halt erst so ab 4000-4500 (wenn man richtig vom Fleck kommen will auch später^^) 
und mit dem 2.3l Ford Galaxy (145PS) von meinem Vater kann man halt auch bei ca. 2500 U/min gut hochschalten.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Was mich vielmehr aufregt als Drängler sind Typen die meinen nur weil vorne einer mit nem "L" ist sie seien was besseres.

Wie heute gerade, ich steh am Rotlich, die Ampel ist rot, dann wird sie grün und ich fahr an (ich bin PERFEKT angefahren >.>) hintendran war son Sonnebrillenbubi in nem Starlet der mit Filzstiften angekribelt war (lol epic fail bro) der hat gehupt und gestikuliert wien Verkehrspolizist. Als ich dann nach rechts abgebogen bin ist mir der Vollpfosten fast in Arsch reingefahren und davon gerauscht wien blöder...

Solche Typen nerven wirklich heftig ._.


----------



## nuriina (3. August 2010)

Mich nerven die Leute die mit 120 auf die linke Fahrspur ausscheren ohne in den Seitenspiegel zu schauen wenn ich mit 200 Sachen ankomme - nur damit sie nen LKW überholen können der noch 300 Meter vor ihnen ist und 110 fährt. Nein, ich drängel nicht, in der Regel fahr ich sogar so vorrausschauend, das ich nicht mal viel Bremsen muss um auf 120 runterzukommen.


----------



## Stancer (3. August 2010)

Wenn ich überhole und mir jemand quasi beinahe in den Kofferraum fährt und Lichthupe gibt winke ich immer in meinen Rückspiegel, denn der hinter mir will mich ja grüssen und da winke ich natürlich freundlich wie ich bin zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs, wegen zu geringem Sicherheitsabstand
2. Nötigung bzw. Bedrängen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer
3. evtl. noch Beleidigung wenn er den Mittelfinger zeigt
4. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gelten auch für die linke Spur, d.h. wenn 120Km/h das Limit ist und ich überhole mit 120Km/h einen mit 100Km/h fahrendes Auto in der mittleren Spur kann der Raser noch so viel drängeln ich fahre nicht schneller !!!


Aber es gibt auch die Fahrer die meiner Meinung nach zu Dumm zum fahren sind und mich weitaus mehr nerven :

- In der mittleren Spur fahren obwohl die rechte Kilometerweit frei ist, selbst wenn man auf der rechten Spur von hinten angefahren kommt über alle 3 Streifen nach links fährt, überholt und dann offensichtlich wieder zurück über alle 3 Streifen in die rechte Spur zurück fährt. Trotzdem fahren die dann seelenruhig in der mittleren Spur weiter.....
- Fahrer, die bei stockendem Verkehr bei einem blockierten Fahrstreifen/Beschleunigungsstreifen schon 400m vor Ende des Fahrstreifens versuchen in den stehenden Verkehr zu kommen anstatt wie vorgeschrieben bis kurz vorm Ende des Streifens damit zu warten.
- Fahrer die schon bei starker Dämmerung immernoch ohne Licht fahren
- Fahrer, die schon bei leichtem Regen die Nebelschlussleuchte einschalten
- Blinkmuffel


----------



## Hubautz (4. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> in der Fahrschule wird einem gesagt das man immer so bei 2000 Umdrehungen hochschalten soll ausser jetzt vieleicht am Berg



Ich habe heute Morgen mal auf den Drehzahlmesser geschaut, weil ich eigentlich immer nach Gehör schalte. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich bei ca. 3000 Umdrehungen schalte, außer vom ersten in den zweiten Gang. Was war das denn für ein Fahrschulwagen?


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2010)

Steht doch schon weiter oben -> Dieselmotor


----------



## Stancer (4. August 2010)

Fahre aucn nen Diesel (BMW 118D) mit Schaltpunktanzeige und der Computer sagt dann immer so um 2000-2200 Umdrehungen das man hochschalten soll. Bergauf oder beim Überholen reicht das nicht aber wenn man normal unterwegs ist, ist es optimal. Mit einem Benziner kann man sowas natürlich nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann den Spritverbrauch aber so enorm senken und es ist ja auch erwiesen, das viele Fahrer viel zu hoch drehen. Deswegen versuchen die Hersteller durch Schaltpunktanzeigen die Fahrer ja zum frühen schalten zu animieren.


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2010)

Trotzdem haben wir leider immernoch nicht raus, was weniger verbraucht *g*
Zügig anfahren, dass man fix auf die passenden Geschwindigkeit kommt oder langsam über alle Gänge hochkriechen.

Aber im prinzip dürfte es sich nichts nehmen (wenns das zügig anfahren ist), weil je schneller man anfährt, desto mehr Schlupf wird der Reifen haben und muss öfters ausgewechselt werden, als der Fahrer, der durch alle Gänge rührt.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2010)

Da ich grundsätzlich höher drehe als eigentlich nötig ist, werde ich das wohl nie rausfinden können. *g

Zugegebenermaßen isses mir auch völlig Wumpe ob ich mehr Sprit verbrauche oder meine Reifen früher austauschen muss. Ich habs schon so oft versucht, ganz gemütlich rumzugruken - aber nö, das ist mir nicht gegeben.


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2010)

Kann ich so unterschreiben..
Wenn ich Sprit sparen wollen würde, hätte ich eh nen anderes Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Niedrigste was ich mit meinem Auto je geschafft habe, waren 9,7L als meine Großmutter mit im Auto saß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Mich nerven die Leute die mit 120 auf die linke Fahrspur ausscheren ohne in den Seitenspiegel zu schauen wenn ich mit 200 Sachen ankomme - nur damit sie nen LKW überholen können der noch 300 Meter vor ihnen ist und 110 fährt. Nein, ich drängel nicht, in der Regel fahr ich sogar so vorrausschauend, das ich nicht mal viel Bremsen muss um auf 120 runterzukommen.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das Niedrigste was ich mit meinem Auto je geschafft habe, waren 9,7L als meine Großmutter mit im Auto saß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich seh schon, wir verstehen uns. *g

Mit dem kleinen Burschen (Focus) hänge ich so bei 13L rum, den grossen (S-Max) kriege ich immerhin auf 10L Durchschnitt. Jetzt zu deinem "Oma-Erlebnis"... habe meinen Opa mal von München nach Hamburg gebracht und hatte da einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 8L. Es geht also tatsächlich - sofern man denn will (oder in meinem Fall, musste - sonst gäbs ne Watschn *g).

Aber jut, ich schweife ab.

btt: 

Leute die sich nicht in einen Kreisel trauen, nur weil vielleicht noch ein Auto in Sichtweite ist oder ganz innen fährt gehen mir etwas auf die Nerven. Die halten den ganzen Verkehr auf.


----------



## sarika (4. August 2010)

ich kann hier ja mal ein paar erlebnisse meinerseits zum besten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich schon seit 19 jahren aktiv am straßenverkehr teilnehme (2 jahre davon nur mit meiner 80er), hat sich doch so einiges angesammelt.
in meiner anfangszeit auf 2 rädern war ich erstmal sehr vorsichtig, denn mein fahrlehrer hat mir damals immer eingetrichtert, deine knautschzone ist die nase, also pass auf....und das hat mir mehrfach meine gesundheit gerettet. man muß auf der straße wirklich mit allem rechnen, vorallem mit rücksichtslosen und schlafhauben...
auf 4 rädern sahs dann etwas anders aus, ich hab auch gerne viel gas gegeben, und hab mich über notorische linksfahrer und elefantenrennen geärgert. für mich die schönste zeit war, als ich meinen Mazda MX3 V6 hatte, der ging ab wie schnitzel und man merkte kaum was von. aber dann kam die familie und man fährt wieder vorsichtiger, denn man hat ja eine wertvolle fracht (die kinder) an bord. da fängt man dann wieder an, sich über drängler und raser zu ärgern....
vor 2 jahren hab ich dann angefangen meinen busführerschein zu machen, und das kann ich jedem der so ungeduldig auf den straßen unterwegs ist nur empfehlen, denn man lernt gelassenheit und ruhe beim fahren. man kann so ein großes fahrzeug nicht in 5sec. auf 100kmh bringen.....und viele drängeln auch hinter einem bus, weil man eben nicht genug sieht (versteh ich manchmal sogar). als fahrer muß man dann einfach nur mit den schultern zucken und weiter fahren, und wenn sie dann überhohlen und einen beschimpfen oder wild gestikulierend im auto sitzen, da denk ich nur: tja das ist dein herzinfarkt den du dann mal von bekommst... zudem sag ich mir immer, wenn der hinten drauf fährt, merk ich vorne grade mal ein ruckeln....was soll ich mich da aufregen.
und was ich da so sehe, wenn ich auf linie fahre, ist manchmal echt erschreckend. da wird auf fußgänger kaum rücksicht genommen, radfahrer fast über den haufen gebretzelt, andere fahrer genötigt stehen zu bleiben (trotz vorfahrt), und und und.... klar manche busfahrer nehmen auch keine rücksicht, aber um es mal zu verdeutlichen (zumindest jetzt auf linienbusse bezogen) wir stehen fast den ganzen tag / schicht unter strom, man muß in der stadt extrem aufpassen auf alle anderen verkehrsteilnehmer, haben dazu noch unsere zeiten einzuhalten, denn wer will schon nen verspäteten bus, und können uns mit rumnörgelnden fahrgästen rumärgern, grade wenn man mal verspätung hat und denen die bahn vor der nase weggefahren ist. manchmal nicht schön, aber dadurch wird das fell noch dicker und ab und zu gibt es dann auch mal aussetzter was die konzentration angeht.



um das ganze hier mal etwas zusammen zu fassen, jeder hat seine drangzeiten, in denen er nur mit scheuklappen auf den straßen unterwegs ist, aber bei den meisten gibt sich das mit dem älter werden wieder. und das ist selbst bei frauen so, bin ja selbst eine. ich mag immer noch schnelle autos, aber auch bei denen muß man das gaspedal nicht ganz durchdrücken bis man das bodenblech sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in diesem sinne, wenn jeder etwas rücksicht nimmt, wird auch das zusammen fahren auf der straße wieder sicherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße Sarika


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

Ach Leute regt euch doch nicht so im verkehr auf, ich bin weiß gott kein besonders toller autofahrer aber ichhab inzwischen einfach gelernt das man sich nicht aufregen darf.
Das versaut einem schon früh morgens den ganzen tag und auf dauer gesehen das ganze leben.
Mein vater ist in der beziehung wirklcih schlimm der kann dann noch 20-30 minuten über solche leute schimpfen und wettern das ist echt grausam.

Der einzige punkt bei dem ich mich auch aufrege das sind diese scheißdreckshundselendigendrecksverreckten gaffer dieses scheißpack. aber was solls die werd ich allein auch nicht ändern können.
Die kraft die ich benötige um mich aufzuregen die nutz ich lieber um ein bisschen mehr im straßenverkehr aufzupassen (für die anderen) und was übrig bleibt nutz ich um mich auserhalb des verkehs irgendwie zu amüsieren ist eh viel besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

